# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  map a network drive? d

## Best Programmer

ceh joor meshe ye network drive ro map kard?d

----------


## S.Azish

http://www.mvps.org/vbnet/index.html...netconnect.htm

----------

